# Primeval IV



## 8den (Nov 24, 2010)

New Series starts in January



 and it's gotten me back in Dublin.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2010)

8den said:


> New Series starts in January
> 
> 
> 
> and it's gotten me back in Dublin.




Dinos run amok in Dublin this time? I'll be watching!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2010)

What is this? Looks like S Club 7 go to Jurassic park or something.


----------



## 8den (Nov 24, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What is this? Looks like S Club 7 go to Jurassic park or something.


 
It's about a team of scientists who investigate time travelling dinosaurs. It's not like the dinosaurs have a delorean (Though I'd watch the living shit out of two raptors in Doc Brown's car) 

It's ITV Saturday evening telly stuff. Kids stuff.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmmmmm...Hannah Spearitt in pants.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 24, 2010)

Hannah Spearritt put her foot down and made them stop writing scenes with her in pants around the time of series 2, IIRC.

(sadface)


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 24, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


> Hannah Spearritt put her foot down and made them stop writing scenes with her in pants around the time of series 2, IIRC.
> 
> (sadface)



Meanwhile on Planet Youtube Hannah Spearitt is in her pants forever and ever...amen.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2010)

8den said:


> It's ITV Saturday evening telly stuff. Kids stuff.


 
Oh I see. 

Why are the dinosaurs time traveling though? Seems a bit silly.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


> Hannah Spearritt put her foot down and made them stop writing scenes with her in pants around the time of series 2, IIRC.
> 
> (sadface)


 
I knew a vital ingredient was missing from later series


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 24, 2010)

jer said:


> I knew a vital ingredient was missing from later series


She is, as far as I'm concerned, pretty much the Platonic ideal of a woman. And she's going out with a nerdy guy, too. Why, God, why do you have to rub salt in the wound?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


> She is, as far as I'm concerned, pretty much the Platonic ideal of a woman. _And she's going out with a nerdy guy_, too. Why, God, why do you have to rub salt in the wound?


 
I know, it's so far fetched


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 24, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


> She is, as far as I'm concerned, pretty much the Platonic ideal of a woman. And she's going out with a nerdy guy, too. Why, God, why do you have to rub salt in the wound?


 
She is fit, I grant you that, but I wouldn't go as far as to say she is the platonic ideal of a woman. She has the frame of teenage boy and no tits. She does not stand up against the likes of Monica Bellucci who would be my platonic ideal of a woman. That's the whole package right there.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> She is fit, I grant you that, but I wouldn't go as far as to say she is the platonic ideal of a woman. She has the frame of teenage boy and no tits. She does not stand up against the likes of Monica Bellucci who would be my platonic ideal of a woman. That's the whole package right there.


 
As androgynous types go, she's not bad. I could name my personal platonics, for fear of this becoming a phwoar thread but I'm sure we all have different tastes...


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 24, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> She is fit, I grant you that, but I wouldn't go as far as to say she is the platonic ideal of a woman. She has the frame of teenage boy and no tits.


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 24, 2010)

elevendayempire said:


>


 
Err. Frame of a teenage boy and no tits.

Example A (see below)


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 24, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> Why are the dinosaurs time traveling though? Seems a bit silly.


 
The dinos don't time travel as such, they get caught in anomalies, which open and close in various places and times. It isn't always dinos either.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2010)

geminisnake said:


> The dinos don't time travel as such, they get caught in anomalies, which open and close in various places and times. It isn't always dinos either.


 
What else comes though? Why doesn't everyone know about these things or are they all located in Cardiff or something.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 24, 2010)

Fairly sure there was some sort of giant sandworm thing, there's been futuristic flying insectys things, I dunno!! Google it and look at the ITV write ups!! I like it. It's funny. Preferred it when Nick was in ti but Lester is ace! 

Here, I googled it for you
http://www.itv.com/drama/cult/primeval/


----------



## 8den (Nov 24, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What else comes though? Why doesn't everyone know about these things or are they all located in Cardiff or something.


 
The team work on shutting them down, and keeping them quiet to avoid public panic.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Nov 24, 2010)

Big fan myself. Perfect Saturday tea time telly. 

Its the one night of the week that we go all 'chav' and eat our teas whilst watching telly so its going to be fried Egg and Chips (proper chips, cooked in lard), a pot of tea and Dino mayhem. Smashing


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

8den said:


> The team work on shutting them down, and keeping them quiet to avoid public panic.


 
I get the impression there are only a small team. If these holes have been opening since at lest the jurassic period and enough of them have opened on ground level on earth enough to fill a weekly serial (as the earth is constantly moving Millions more must have opened in empty space, miles up in the air, underground etc etc all over the world) then they are going to need a pretty damn big global organization to keep them quiet.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 25, 2010)

isn't it the mad ex wife some how controlling them or something its not just random .
 to be fair does anyone actually care if parts of cardiff get eaten by dinosaurs?


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 25, 2010)

I love this show - so wish this guy was still in it.

There was a rumour that there was going to be a Primeeval / Torchwood special - has anyone heard anything about that?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 25, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> I love this show - so wish this guy was still in it.
> 
> There was a rumour that there was going to be a Primeeval / Torchwood special - has anyone heard anything about that?


 
LOL. They always look so intense, running around with agonised purpose writ large on their handsome faces, only a matter of time (no pun etc) before they bump into each other.

The chap in the pic; isn't he Billy Murray's son?


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 25, 2010)

jer said:


> LOL. They always look so intense, running around with agonised purpose writ large on their handsome faces, only a matter of time (no pun etc) before they bump into each other.
> 
> The chap in the pic; isn't he Billy Murray's son?


 
Well his real name is James Murray so he could be - not sure who Bill Murray is but if this is his son  When he was on the show I couldn't tear my eyes away from him


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> not sure who Bill Murray is


 
WTF?


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2010)

Jesus christ how can you not know who Bill Murray is! Honestly. 

He played the gangster Johnny Allen in Eastenders....


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 25, 2010)

8den said:


> Jesus christ how can you not know who Bill Murray is! Honestly.
> 
> He played the gangster Johnny Allen in Eastenders....



HAHA never seen Eastenders but think I recognise him from the Bill?  James (Stephen Hart) certainly looks like him anyway, just younger and cuter   Mind you, the pa looks pretty good also


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> HAHA never seen Eastenders but think I recognise him from the Bill?  James (Stephen Hart) certainly looks like him anyway, just younger and cuter   Mind you, the pa looks pretty good also


 
Jesus fucking christ, put down the shovel before you reach china. 

The Legendary Billy Murray. 






Little film called Ghostbusters? 






Groundhog day






Lost in Translation?

Arguably one of the greatest comic actors of his generation? NOTHING?


THis is even better than tribalprincess's William Shatner from Star Wars.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 25, 2010)

Jamie Murray is Billy's daughter too


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

Suwits swoo


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 25, 2010)

Any more attractive Murrays, anyone?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 25, 2010)

Murray Walker


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 25, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


>


 
sweet


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 25, 2010)

OK this guy seems well known but I've never seen any of those movies  I don't watch that much TV either - primeval and torchwood are exceptions and James Murray?  Well I would make an exception for him any day - pity he has a wife and child   well, not really.

Should I write a letter to him?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 25, 2010)

You've not seen Groundhog Day? its brilliant.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2010)

YOU HAVEN'T SEEN GHOSTBUSTERS????

I think you should rectify this. 

And I cannot WAIT for new Primeval. Love it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> You've not seen Groundhog Day? its brilliant.


 You've not seen Groundhog Day? its brilliant.


----------



## 8den (Nov 25, 2010)

zoooo said:


> YOU HAVEN'T SEEN GHOSTBUSTERS????



How can someone not have seen ghostbusters? WTF?




> And I cannot WAIT for new Primeval. Love it.



Just a heads up I do work on the editing of it. Yes yes you may touch me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2010)

8den said:


> Just a heads up I do work on the editing of it. Yes yes you may touch me.


 
Any more editing work going on it? 
Not that I dig primevil, I just dig working and I am not doing any at the moment.


----------



## Reno (Nov 26, 2010)

Some of it got shot on my estate, but I still haven't seen any dinosaurs.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 26, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> OK this guy seems well known but I've never seen any of those movies  I don't watch that much TV either - primeval and torchwood are exceptions and James Murray?  Well I would make an exception for him any day - pity he has a wife and child   well, not really.
> 
> Should I write a letter to him?


 
You've not seen Lost in Translation????


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> OK this guy seems well known but I've never seen any of those movies  I don't watch that much TV either - primeval and torchwood are exceptions and James Murray?  Well I would make an exception for him any day - pity he has a wife and child   well, not really.
> 
> Should I write a letter to him?


 
You've not seen Garfield?!!?!?!


----------



## MikeMcc (Nov 26, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You've not seen Groundhog Day? its brilliant.


You've not seen Groundhog Day? its brilliant.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2010)

8den said:


> Just a heads up I do work on the editing of it. Yes yes you may touch me.



Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh.

*touches you appropriately*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 1, 2011)

I may have to watch this tonight....because Alexander Siddig is in it apparently. And I like him. A lot!


----------



## janeb (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone watch the first 2 episodes? Enjoyed it very much, loving Connor and abbey being back, and abbey's hair!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 3, 2011)

janeb said:


> Anyone watch the first 2 episodes? Enjoyed it very much, loving Connor and abbey being back, and abbey's hair!


 
Doctor Bashir (Siddig al Fadil/Alexander Siddig) was suitably creepy as the smiling businessman, and Ben Miller was at his usual sarcastic best as Lester.


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 3, 2011)

janeb said:


> Anyone watch the first 2 episodes?


 
2 episodes?? I saw one on saturday, thought that was the start of it?


----------



## Leafster (Jan 3, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> 2 episodes?? I saw one on saturday, thought that was the start of it?


There was one last night too!


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 3, 2011)

Arrrgghh!! Bastid!! Feck and other sweary words. They didn't say that on Saturday.
What tv region are you in? Hubby's sure STV said next week's episode at the end of the show.


----------



## Leafster (Jan 3, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> Arrrgghh!! Bastid!! Feck and other sweary words. They didn't say that on Saturday.
> What tv region are you in? Hubby's sure STV said next week's episode at the end of the show.


I'm in the London region. I don't remember them mentioning (after the Saturday one) that it was going to be on Sunday. I only realised when I looked at digiguide.

ETA: If you get ITV2 then it'll be re-aired on Thursday night.


----------



## janeb (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm in Yorkshire and as we had it in series link it taped it automatically, otherwise I think I'd have missed the Sunday episode as well


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 3, 2011)

geminisnake said:


> Arrrgghh!! Bastid!! Feck and other sweary words. They didn't say that on Saturday.
> What tv region are you in? Hubby's sure STV said next week's episode at the end of the show.



Just watch it on ITV Player, or as said previously, ITV2.


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 3, 2011)

janeb said:


> I'm in Yorkshire and as we had it in series link it taped it automatically, otherwise I think I'd have missed the Sunday episode as well


 
Duh!! I'm gonna do that after Thursday!! I hate when they have different times too. My memory is no good if things change all the time


----------

